# what do you prep for?



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I was just wondering what you all prep for? whether it be for a war, e.m.p, economic downfall, etc..? or else do you just prep for the unknown?

As for me and my wife we prep for the government enforcing martial law and general take over.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good question, I consider myself a "Lite-prepper" I try to plan for not the end of the world type thing, but just for harder times ahead. I store enough food and other stuff, that would give me and my family a fighting chance in a non-forseen event.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Well id say short of a nuke being dropped on my house, i'm prepping for all the major event's i can think of.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2K. I heard it's going to be bad.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I do a risk assessment that takes into consideration likelihood and impact. I plan from there.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I store enough food and other stuff, that would give me and my family a fighting chance in a non-forseen event.


im lucky were Im building there are apple trees, black berry's galore, pear trees, blue berry bushes, along with deer that walk my property all the time. food wont be an issue for us....but I still want to store/can/dehydrate as much as possible.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Y2K. I heard it's going to be bad.


We actually have a Y2K Compliant computer at work. It's still working for the menial task it performs. Windows 1895 just may be EMP proof.

I have lived my life in Condition Yellow for so long it's the only way I know how to live. I don't plan on any one certain thing, but when the time comes to go to Orange, I will have the necessary resources to hopefully insulate my family.

Red is another topic all together.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I prep for the day NSA seizes this forum's records and comes to get my extremist ass.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

1). Having suffered a personal economic depression I now prepare for one beyond my person that would hurt my loved ones and not just me.

2). I admit, I fear the day the world tires of the US experiment and attepts to put us out of our misery. Russia /China EMP us from a series of ships assigned to North Korea, Iran, and Venezuela. Our last military gasp is nuking those three into oblivion. China in 6 months sends peace keepers to help the 15% survivors here grow them food cause Chines people are going to get hungry. Take out 250 million Americans, stop our silly pay not to farm crap, and our ole nation will probably feed a billion Chinese folks.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Re: what do you prep for?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My preps are for short term weather/geologic events, loss of electricity or water. Stuff like that. Not a doomer by any means. Though I am worried about the seemingly specific direction our government is taking and the freely handed out accusations of being labeled an extremist/terrorist/anti-government etc. because I do not eat, sleep, breathe and blindly follow the all encompassing and reverent words of his majesty Obama and the misfits commonly referred to as his "administration". 

I am really worried that Broom-Hillary may actually have a shot at the White House, but I suspect Obama will have wrapped up his version of the Final Solution before then and we'll all be in FEMA Camps, standing in bread lines or dead. So I guess it doesn't matter any way you look at it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhh you know! 
View attachment 2479


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Yeahhhhhhh you know!
> View attachment 2479


I'm laughing so damn hard at this one.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Yeahhhhhhh you know!
> View attachment 2479


"Firepower or penetration?"  I think that is a photo of Mrs Inor and me. One of the truly great cinematic events! - Next to Sharknado of course.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I prep for "worse times than now"...
I feel it is the same as I grew up, put a little back whenever you can. Way back when-39 years- people wouldn't freak out about no electricity, or no "city water" coming out of the pipes..


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

The more forums your on the more of a risk you are to them also... Cover your arse cause not many others will...


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Y2K. I heard it's going to be bad.


 y2k actually got my sega saturn...just the memory part of the system


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

There will be a breakdown of society in our lifetime. Unless anything happens sooner, In the year 2040, when we hit peak oil, I see no way of the world avoiding WWIII.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> "Firepower or penetration?"  I think that is a photo of Mrs Inor and me. One of the truly great cinematic events! - Next to Sharknado of course.


I really need to get the DVD version. My VHS copy is all used up!

Sharknado II, it's coming.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Hurricane.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

roy said:


> Hurricane.


Woohoo, we're all going to Roy's when it hits.

Hurricane recipe

1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice

Pour all but the juices, in order listed, into a hurricane glass three-quarters filled with ice. Fill with equal parts of grapefruit and pineapple juice, and serve.

:mrgreen:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I tend to prep for weather(Blizzard with power failure)wild fire and economic issues we have food water alternative heat sources. Right now interior environment is where we are trying to upgrade at home. Also looking at mobile environment a plan started on this forum.Right now we are getting a crash course on wildfire not at our door step(Yosemite Rimfire) Between my Asthma and the wife's Pulmonary Hypertension it makes life a little more interesting.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

With the mild summer we had, I have keeping warm on my mind at the moment. 

A lot of folks around me think it will be a winter to remember this year. 

Umm...I haven't done a single thing about it yet.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BeefBallsBerry said:


> I was just wondering what you all prep for?..


It's impossible to prep for them all, take your pick-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years and causing crop-killing temperature drops.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get it fixed and relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc
11- *City Lockdown * by the Authorities where citizens are ordered to stay indoors for whatever reason such as a terrorist manhunt or whatever which could last days/weeks


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I prep for economic collapse,which in my opinion will bring food shortage and. with that violence will be worst than what it is now. I'm stocked to feed my boys for about 8 months that should be enough till everything i plant grow to keep on feeding them .


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> It's impossible to prep for them all, take your pick-
> 
> 1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
> 2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years and causing crop-killing temperature drops.
> ...


LMFAO! Is this map how they direct the morning traffic out that way? "Oh, gonna take an extra 15 minutes this morning to get around that SNIPER ACTIVITY!" 

Yet, your point is well made and just!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Economic problems - not just a collapse. When Inor had a dry spell workwise, we were able to eat just fine. A quart of milk now and then was the only food purchase we had to make. It is nice to be able to go into the food storage area and get whatever it is I had just run out of. Once in awhile I mark a can or check the previous grocery receipt and notice how much a can of something has increased in price. Maybe only a penny but even that adds up and the price never seems to go back down.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I prep for floods - but I don't live in a flood area, I prep for volcanic eruption - but I don't live in a volcanic danger zone, I prep for earthquakes but my area is not considered active though there have been a few small quakes in the last 100 years, I prep for wind storms and tornadoes - but I don't live in a tornado area, I prep for wild fires but my area is not prone to them, I prep for invasive people - though none exist in my area that I know of, I prep for high altitude Atomic generated EMP - though it is an unlikely to occur event, I prep for economic and social collapse - but the area in which I live is less likely than most to be radically affected by one, and I prep for immobility through accident or age.

I prep for a lot of things because stranger things have happened to me in the past. Most will never happen - if we are lucky - but if something comes along to throw a monkey wrench into my life I am likely to have a means of getting through it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

anything that life throws at me!!! 



Doc


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I prepare for anything that may interrupt the daily activities of my "normal" life. Fortunately, my life isn't too normal so being prepared is a way of life. A home-invasion style robbery or some major natural disaster are in my opinion the most likely to occur, followed by an economic collapse. An alien invasion by Hillary appears also likely based on current politics.


----------



## Prep4Worst (Aug 24, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> anything that life throws at me!!!


This is my primary thought, be prepared for anything coming.

Like most I am very concerned with the economy and the dollar falling suddenly. We all know there is a real threat. In the event of a financial collapse we plan to stay put, but we have to be prepared to leave as well. There is a Nuclear plant 4 miles by line of sight from us. So we have a few go to places set up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like most, I try to prepr for whatever comes my way.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I am prepared for an alien invasion. They are already here. Habla espanoile?


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

roy said:


> I am prepared for an alien invasion. They are already here. Habla espanoile?


I got my ray gun ready.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My primary reason for prepping stems from my location. Hurricanes can cause major havoc on a populated area, and having good preparations can make ALL the difference. As a secondary concern, I am worried about a total economic collapse. For most people, the only thing worse than the end of life, is the end of money and oil.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

What do I prep for? An emergency.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

A natural disaster. Most immediate concern is the New Madrid fault. A big quake will knock out all utilities and bridges. You're either stuck where you are, or bugging out on foot or bicycle. 

A slowly building disaster and we're bugging out to our place in the Ozarks. Think our chances of survival are much better. Also have a small group of preppers in the area that we should be able to share resources and skills with. I say, should, because when the kids are hungry and supplies are gone situations change real fast.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I prep for any obstacle that would prevent me from seeing the second coming of Christ. The bible states the sun and moon will go dark, the stars will fall from the sky and the light of Jesus will fill the sky. I hope the Lord will consider my families lives on earth as followers and a disciples. My ultimate BOL is a life of eternal bliss in Heaven.


----------



## Faulkner (Sep 2, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> What do I prep for? An emergency.


Me too. I work about 40 miles from home. Should an EMP or New Madrid quake hit I want to be able to make the hike back home to my family.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Protect this House said:


> I prep for any obstacle that would prevent me from seeing the second coming of Christ. The bible states the sun and moon will go dark, the stars will fall from the sky and the light of Jesus will fill the sky. I hope the Lord will consider my families lives on earth as followers and a disciples. My ultimate BOL is a life of eternal bliss in Heaven.


I await the return of the king of kings everyday!


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

Marshall Law, period.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Fundamentally, the world has become a house of cards. Any number of events can cause it to collapse. The issue is that society has moved from the farms to the city/suburbs. Society is completely dependent on the stores to have what they need to survive. Stores are stocked by trucks, trains and ships. If the flow of trucks, trains, & ships is interrupted, the stores will empty, and people will die. 

I don't know what is coming, but certainly when it does come, it will be quick, likely largely unforeseen, and its affects will be horrible.
Take this Syria BS, if suddenly it escalated and the Russians stepped in, and then the Chinese, things could go south quickly. The US has a lot of Enemies that could pile on.
The US is a Warmonger and can't mind its own damn business. Jackasses like John McCain are quick to call for the Military option

So to answer your question, I don't prep for one thing, because I don't have a crystal ball and I can't foresee what is coming. So I prep to be self-sufficient for a extended period.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

We have had a few weather issues over the past 10 years in my area. Snowstorms, windstorms and an earthquake. I prep for these kinds of things. Power was out for several weeks in our area after a snowstorm a few years ago. I just want to have things in order for when that happens again.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/5270-serious-consideration.html#post68388


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I planning for my wife being a pain in the ass. We practice this ever day just like its the real thing.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

BeefBallsBerry said:


> I was just wondering what you all prep for? whether it be for a war, e.m.p, economic downfall, etc..? or else do you just prep for the unknown?
> 
> As for me and my wife we prep for the government enforcing martial law and general take over.


I prep for: ( in order of priority/risk)
1. Home invasion
2. Hurricane 
3. Political/Civil unrest 
4. Other

Concerning your prep for martial law, what will that look like? 
I am concerned about the Constitution becoming obsolete. And I am also concerned about running into the woods with my family and prepped-hideout killing us with a like a deer hunter.


----------



## JanerichoC18 (Jul 4, 2013)

split said:


> Fundamentally, the world has become a house of cards. Any number of events can cause it to collapse. The issue is that society has moved from the farms to the city/suburbs. Society is completely dependent on the stores to have what they need to survive. Stores are stocked by trucks, trains and ships. If the flow of trucks, trains, & ships is interrupted, the stores will empty, and people will die.
> 
> I don't know what is coming, but certainly when it does come, it will be quick, likely largely unforeseen, and its affects will be horrible.
> Take this Syria BS, if suddenly it escalated and the Russians stepped in, and then the Chinese, things could go south quickly. The US has a lot of Enemies that could pile on.
> ...


In my mind I read this in a Christopher Walken voice because of your avatar. So thank you for taking a long day, and a well thought out and written out post- and somehow giving me a mild amusement while being informative at the same time in scenarious that would ultimately suck. It's very appreciated.

And I am going to go with the collapse of the economy due to the housing market - I am watching 2004-2008 happen all over again with my job. I think if none of the 10,000 scenarios that could happen, happen first than the 2nd collapse of the housing market in less than 10 years will be what does us in.


----------

